# What's your addiction?



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey fluffy riders!! I want to know what you do for fun. Are you a show Jump-a-holic? barrel racing rebel? competitive trail ride addict? dressage junky? What's your addiction?

Talk to me!

xoxo

~Lizzy


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Grooming  LOL. That, and trails. And making my horse do stupid horse tricks. Like stepping on the crab in the water when we ride the beach. Or touching targets while riding. I use to love speed events, but I've gotten out of that stage. But now I love to explore trails and work cows. 

More than anything I love grooming. Very very relaxing for me.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Cattle sorting and horse soccer! Basically anything with adrenaline. Me and my colt are adrenaline junkies...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Chocoalte cup cakes, ice cream, ch........

 Oops my bad, only read the title..

I'm a dressage Diva, lol, nope I'm a dressage wannabe, and I have been know to jump as well, mostly I'm an improver, I just want to do things better and make my horses nice to ride:wink:


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Chocoalte cup cakes, ice cream, ch........
> 
> Oops my bad, only read the title..


MMMMM....ice cream


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Can non-fluffy riders answer too? I like western pleasure and show hack at the moment. Show hack more. Sorry kids, I don't really like ice cream that much, but you got any turtle cheesecake?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Western pleasure, CTR, Trail classes, trail riding for fun, halter


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I have no formal training... I take that back, I had one day of English riding lessons! lol (traded lessons for cleaning stables when owner was out of town, the came back to town then moved) 
I just like to ride, I grew up in S. California, back property line was the national forest, I was on the horse all day in the mountains   Oh how I miss that.... My parents forced me to move to Texas... Cowboys and Indians right! All the places I ever wanted to ride.... You ride up and down the highway... BFD!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I found food... That's my addiction! 

But. I'm hoping to trade that addiction for riding again. I use to do competitive trail riding with NATRC, and would like to do some again, once I, and my horse are in shape. I just enjoy getting out and going!!! Just wish I had someone to go with me!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

nuisance said:


> I use to do competitive trail riding with NATRC, and would like to do some again, once I, and my horse are in shape. I just enjoy getting out and going!!! Just wish I had someone to go with me!


Don't wait until you're both in shape, just start slowly. If I waited til I was back in shape I'd never go on another CTR in my whole life, LOL!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a CTR nut! Completely! Lotsa NATRC, a little ACTHA, and some local stuff thrown in for kicks and giggles. Anything trail and I'm all up in it!


I also really like double stuff oreos.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Saddleseat! It's a very larger rider-friendly discipline.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I just wish we had more CTR's closer. Closest one is Robbers Route in Oklahoma, I did it... wow... 30 yrs ago! They had a big hill close to the camp ground that everyone just dreaded....Before the ride, I had not heard about the hill, and my friend and I were riding around checking out the scenery, double, bareback... road down this hill, then back up!! We didn't think it was too bad, whereas some people didn't want to do it single, with a saddle.... Don't think I'd try it bareback now though! lol


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Just plain old trail riding for this plain old BBW. The trails at Prague have some nice "obstacles" like really loud wooden bridges, stairs, teeter totters. Really enjoyed those, although waiting for everyone to try to coax their recalcatrant cayuses across got pretty old after a while...even Dancer got impatient!


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

My addictions... speed racking horses is one for sure! I love racking horses, and watching them get up and go is amazing. I would love to have one of my own, or at least work for a racking horse farm and learn more about it; my boy only gets up to about eighteen miles an hour before he breaks into a canter. Then I really want to do endurance once I'm in shape, and I think that would be my addiction. I also love to trail ride!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Trail riding! Mostly at a walk, but deep down, I love to canter! I sneak it in once in a while when I can (most of the people I ride with don't seem to have a desire to canter for some reason, silly people!)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Requiem said:


> My addictions... speed racking horses is one for sure! I love racking horses, and watching them get up and go is amazing. I would love to have one of my own, or at least work for a racking horse farm and learn more about it; my boy only gets up to about eighteen miles an hour before he breaks into a canter. Then I really want to do endurance once I'm in shape, and I think that would be my addiction. I also love to trail ride!


I have never seen a racking horse in person but LOVE watching them on You-tube! They look SO awesome! I did end up with a Fox Trotter but when we speed up she does this weird pacy-canter thing. But yeah, I secretly would love to own a speed racking horse!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I love jumping! Just hunters for now, but jumpers hopefully next show season!!

I'm also currently obsessed with growing Dancers tail out during the winter and my newly discovered flying lead changes!
Oh and shows.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have several addictions. I love jumping/eventing and dressage equally.....well.....maybe jumping/XC more.

However, I am equally addicted to traveling and scuba diving. Especially when kind people are waiting after a hard night dive.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> I have several addictions. I love jumping/eventing and dressage equally.....well.....maybe jumping/XC more.
> 
> However, I am equally addicted to traveling and scuba diving. Especially when kind people are waiting after a hard night dive.


 Wow, you are multi-talented!


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I have never seen a racking horse in person but LOVE watching them on You-tube! They look SO awesome! I did end up with a Fox Trotter but when we speed up she does this weird pacy-canter thing. But yeah, I secretly would love to own a speed racking horse!


Oh, they're gorgeous horses. I live in a place where there's mainly trail riders, and there are a boatload of walkers and racking horses, and speed rackers are pretty popular. Youtube is great for seeing these guys too; you get to see some _amazingly _fast ones!

It's funny too, because I've not met a Fox Trotter yet. I'd love to though; I've always wanted to.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I love jumping!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> However, I am equally addicted to traveling and scuba diving. Especially when kind people are waiting after a hard night dive.


Looks fun! 

My addiction, horses in general. Burying your face to warm up in one's neck in their winter fuzzies, nothing better. I just love to ride in general. I've shown in a bit of everything over the years, wp, reining, cutting, penning, hunt seat, jumping, speed events (love love love pole bending), but my favorite classes to show in are showmanship & trail. 

Most of my time is spent training. I really enjoy helping them progress into solid riding horses.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*i remember that ride, I think I was there!!*



nuisance said:


> I just wish we had more CTR's closer. Closest one is Robbers Route in Oklahoma, I did it... wow... 30 yrs ago! They had a big hill close to the camp ground that everyone just dreaded....Before the ride, I had not heard about the hill, and my friend and I were riding around checking out the scenery, double, bareback... road down this hill, then back up!! We didn't think it was too bad, whereas some people didn't want to do it single, with a saddle.... Don't think I'd try it bareback now though! lol


OMG I'M from T-town (Tulsa OK) we road that 100 mile trail ride there at robbers route about 30 years ago. do you remember a very young short blond girl that won the open class on a little red Arabian Mare? she won a whole bunch of tack ribbons and a trophies?? that was my baby sister!! we were just dum kids that LOVED to ride. i remember that big *** hill and the judges were standing right at the top around the corner. and the RAIN on man it rained all day and night for one or two of the days ewe were there.... oh yes those were some of my BEST memories of my life 
WAF:lol::lol:


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*my horsey addictions are...*

Dressage lately 
I've done jumping, trails, working cattle, showing hunters over flats and jumps, loads of pleasure western. I'm really intrigued by dressage and the idea that *"dressage IS for EVERY horse" *

I'd LOVE to find a good dressage trainer in my area that was big girl friendly 
I live in deep southern Mississippi. if anyone knows any GOOD instructors let me know plz 
WAF


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

nuisance said:


> I just wish we had more CTR's closer. Closest one is Robbers Route in Oklahoma, I did it... wow... 30 yrs ago! They had a big hill close to the camp ground that everyone just dreaded....Before the ride, I had not heard about the hill, and my friend and I were riding around checking out the scenery, double, bareback... road down this hill, then back up!! We didn't think it was too bad, whereas some people didn't want to do it single, with a saddle.... Don't think I'd try it bareback now though! lol


Don't know where you are currently living, but there are frequent CTR's at Prague Lake here in Central Oklahoma. I'd love to do it. On my somewhat ill fated trail ride (Dancer's first time out) we crossed some of the permanant obstacles there. Dancer never even batted an eye. Other than a serious lack of speed, she'd be pretty good at it.


----------



## Simply Hot N Rockin (Feb 18, 2011)

I am addicted to REINING!!! I still feel the need for speed even at my age! And the soft feel and smell of the muzzle...ummmmm, I can smell it now.........


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_I wish to be a competitive dressage/showing junkie... however my green mare, and my constant in/out of the saddle this year hasn't gotten us far. Summer is around the corner here in NZ though, so I'm hoping to make the most of it and get us back on track ^_^
_


----------



## LauraRose (Apr 4, 2011)

I have no show experience, so no addiction there, but I just cant be without a horse now. I need to see them, smell them, feel them, ride them. Someone on horseforum said it best..If I were to do showing I would need the money and the drive/effort to do it right...and I dont have the money, so it would not be right. _not an exact quote_
(But in my dreams I am addicted to cutting and traveling to trail ride)


----------

